# Winter wiper blades



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, currently have a 2013 2500hd with Bosch wipers, constantly get ice buildup, stopped at several auto part dealers looking for the old style winter wipers, no one has them, says they don’t make them for my year, any suggestions, thanks everyone.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put new winter wipers on each year - Anco I think - still get ice build up when plowing though. Just the nature of the beast....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...0l+v8,3001003,wiper+&+washer,wiper+blade,8852


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Everblades


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw this wiper arm vibrator thing a few years back that supposedly breaks up ice on the blades and windshield. A few northwestern state DOTs use them if I remember correctly. Seemed pretty cool until I saw the price tag.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Everblades


Are they any better than they used to be? When I tried them, they only really worked when it was snow globing. And when it was just road spray they flat oot sucked because the rubber was too stiff.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are they any better than they used to be? When I tried them, they only really worked when it was snow globing. And when it was just road spray they flat oot sucked because they rubber was too stiff.


I had the same results with Everblades. Thermalblades are better in that aspect, also the frame is covered. But regular blades still seem to perform better in warmer temps; so I remove them in the spring.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Fill your windshield resivior before you go out and carry an extra gallon in the truck. Burn the ice off the blades with the fluid as needed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just use the Anco winter blades. Buy them by the case. But they all ice up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are they any better than they used to be? When I tried them, they only really worked when it was snow globing. And when it was just road spray they flat oot sucked because the rubber was too stiff.


I haven't had any issues with them that I can recall.
I think they changed the materials they make the blade from within the last few years


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone try a windshield washer heater? I'm trying to decide between heated wipers and a heater for the washer, or maybe both.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Anyone try a windshield washer heater? I'm trying to decide between heated wipers and a heater for the washer, or maybe both.


I had one on the King Ranch...clears the windshield faster but doesn't melt ice on the wipers.

PS Despite internet rumours, the windshield won't crack in cold temps.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I moved my wiper arms up a little on the spline so they sit higher on the windshield . Looks terrible but dont care , and helps from icing up quite a bit .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had one on the King Ranch...clears the windshield faster but doesn't melt ice on the wipers.
> 
> PS Despite internet rumours, the windshield won't crack in cold temps.


I'm mostly interested in something for my Jeep than trucks. Those little little wiper blades don't do much. It seems the arms should be shorter, so one could put a little longer blade on them too. I'd like them whole windshield clear, not two little port holes to look through. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I might try a set of the Thermalblades. 

I get sick of the ice buildup on the wipers and in the wiper park area. It does give me a chance to stretch my legs when I clean everything oof.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I mounted a separate reservoir with an ignitor next to my washer fluid...fill it with any flammable liquid of your choice...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I mounted a separate reservoir with an ignitor next to my washer fluid...fill it with any flammable liquid of your choice...


I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I mounted a separate reservoir with an ignitor next to my washer fluid...fill it with any flammable liquid of your choice...


Flame thrower.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> I moved my wiper arms up a little on the spline so they sit higher on the windshield . Looks terrible but dont care , and helps from icing up quite a bit .


Thats not a bad idea, the ice doesnt just build up higher to meet the wiper?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Run the blades that have the internal spine...they are common. I find hitting with a hammer knock the ice off and cracks the winshield 

Nah...those blades do work...buy the high grade ones I am on my second season.

I have seen on another truck but not sure where to get them...clear heat tape you tape to the inside of the windshield. It keeps that area warmer.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

On a Call said:


> I have seen on another truck but not sure where to get them...clear heat tape you tape to the inside of the windshield. It keeps that area warmer.


These?....
https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm
I had them on my 07 Dodge. They did ok. Problem with my 15 GMC is that the wipers park too low.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

k1768 said:


> These?....
> https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm
> I had them on my 07 Dodge. They did ok. Problem with my 15 GMC is that the wipers park too low.


The prices look reasonable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

k1768 said:


> These?....
> https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm
> I had them on my 07 Dodge. They did ok. Problem with my 15 GMC is that the wipers park too low.


Interesting...thanks for the link, I've been looking on and oof for awhile and couldn't find anything. Could really use these on our Deere blower tractors. Have to see if we can make something work.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats not a bad idea, the ice doesnt just build up higher to meet the wiper?


Takes longer to build up on those crappy nights . Defrost seems to work better with the blades higher on the windshield .


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

k1768 said:


> These?....
> https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm
> I had them on my 07 Dodge. They did ok. Problem with my 15 GMC is that the wipers park too low.


Yes that is what I saw...I should have asked how he like them.

My f250 also has ice issues...but I just knock it off.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Takes longer to build up on those crappy nights . Defrost seems to work better with the blades higher on the windshield .


With the driver side up higher it will also push off the side more


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes , mine go right to the windshield post .


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Everblades work the best in my opinion. As of last year he still didn't have an arm to fit my newer gm truck. I bought a set of thermal blades and they are good but still had to get out every so often to clear build at the blades resting area. Everblades got so hot I never had to get out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> Everblades work the best in my opinion.


Even in rain\road spray? They don't skip and streak?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Even in rain\road spray? They don't skip and streak?


They held there own in the winter with both. I took them off in the summer and got 4 or 5 winters out of one set. I have a new set ready to put on I just haven't found a way to attach to the new style arms and I am not sure if old arms will fit on new truck.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hire one of those guys that offer to wash your windshield at the corner. 

Let him ride around and wash as needed


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Hire one of those guys that offer to wash your windshield at the corner.
> 
> Let him ride around and wash as needed


Yeah we don't have those in Lapeer


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Yeah we don't have those in Lapeer


We can send you a crew of them ...well...most stand around with signs asking for gifts.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

On a Call said:


> We can send you a crew of them ...well...most stand around with signs asking for gifts.


Keep them in Detoliet


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Old trucker trick...turn the temp down on defrost and find the sweet spot. Someone will chime in on the technical terminology but it's the difference in the inside and outside temps that cause it.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

k1768 said:


> These?....
> https://www.frostfighter.com/clear-view-front-wiper-defrosters.htm
> I had them on my 07 Dodge. They did ok. Problem with my 15 GMC is that the wipers park too low.


Do you need to order the switch boss for a single strip?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

m_ice said:


> Keep them in Detoliet


They all deserve a hand up...seriously.

But...most prefer hand outs.

Even the signs have changed....how many signs say... " will work for food " ??


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

acswaupaca1 said:


> Do you need to order the switch boss for a single strip?


Sorry, but I don't remember. I had them 10 years ago.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

m_ice said:


> Old trucker trick...turn the temp down on defrost and find the sweet spot. Someone will chime in on the technical terminology but it's the difference in the inside and outside temps that cause it.


Conversion


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they make anco contour for the new trucks


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like Everblades offers a new blade for '07-up GM trucks, though there are no pictures on the site.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.genosgarage.com/product/scrubblade-windshield-wipers-sb2200/wiper-and-washer

Just ordered these. Never got anything that wasn't high quality from them. We'll see how these are.


----------

